# Where is four foot ditch on lake Seminole?



## georgia_marine

I have heard a lot about 4 ft ditch. Im heading up to Seminole for the weekend and would like to give it a go. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## FishWalton

Down about mid-way in the 'answer' section is mentoin of 4 ft ditch. I have never been there but all this info may be of help


See: http://en.allexperts.com/q/Fishing-1634/2009/2/lake-seminole-1.htm


----------



## jesse1378

check the pic, eaiest way is to launch at seminole lodge follow the poles out to the channel, take a left and follow the markers, youll see it on the right. it has some post around the entrance. quick ride.


----------



## jesse1378

p.s. soory its late, i now see its past when you went.


----------



## FishWalton

jesse1378: I will be on Fish Pond Drain in a couple of weeks and hope to find 4 ft ditch. Thanks for the map. I had not forgotten your post but had to search for it. It's a bit of a ride from where I'm staying but maybe I can get there at least once. I learned today it's also called Saunders Slough


----------

